# 2016 Bowtech Flagship



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Btx


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

A little trimmer/finer build, lighter?


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of Bowtechs aesthetic design. Damn sure like how they tune though. 

I'm very interested to see their target offering for 2016


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

It's like a modernized revamp Captain.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> It's like a modernized revamp Captain.


Exactly what I thought.
Man I hope so


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks reflexed quite a bit. 6" brace speed bow? Cable in top right hand corner looks pretty close to the riser.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

It will replace the rpm 360.


----------



## nhcor (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't been too impressed / interested in bowtech lately, but I like the look of the riser its always exciting when the new bows come out each year.


----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

I bet 5-5 1/4" brace with rpm360 cams. The new rpm 370? Maybe?


----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

billn17 said:


> I bet 5-5 1/4" brace with rpm360 cams. The new rpm 370? Maybe?


With power shift technology.


----------



## Ram_n_arrows (Jun 17, 2015)

Talked to a sales rep yesterday and he said he gained 15 fps from his prodigy with the new bow. Wouldn't budge on any other info other than it was smoother than the rpm. Hard to believe.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I will get excited when they show a pic of new bows with the cpx grip back on it


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ram_n_arrows said:


> Talked to a sales rep yesterday and he said he gained 15 fps from his prodigy with the new bow. Wouldn't budge on any other info other than it was smoother than the rpm. Hard to believe.


Hope they gained the 15 fps with only dropping .5 " of brace height from the prodigy. But I could only hope its 34 ata or longer and reach my draw length and not suck at its maxed out length like the experience, RPM, boss does.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Bowtechs real test is getting their limb issues under control. That said, I've always liked the looks of their offerings.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I like the pattern.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Almost forgot about Bowtech! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Interesting when does the count down begin?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Love me some bowtech new stuff


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope they ditch the power shift . Hope it draws nice and makes whatever the advertised speed is !


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

BeastofEast said:


> Interesting when does the count down begin?


Jan 5th according to the Facebook post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Interested to see their offerings


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm interested as well!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks considerably reflexes, probably 31" ATA.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> I hope they ditch the power shift . Hope it draws nice and makes whatever the advertised speed is !


What is wrong with the powershift? I think the design is genius on their part and works as it is intended to. Not to mention it gives you way more options to tune the bow to the specific feel you want. The people that think it's a gimmick obviously haven't took the time to play around with it.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Hope they keep the power shift for the foreseeable future. Supposedly, the Fanatic if getting power shift this year. If it wasn't for power shift, I would not have bought my Boss as I only care for it in the #3 setting.

As far as the new bow, it's bound to be a speed bow, probably faster than the RPM360.


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

rackfreak210 said:


> What is wrong with the powershift? I think the design is genius on their part and works as it is intended to. Not to mention it gives you way more options to tune the bow to the specific feel you want. The people that think it's a gimmick obviously haven't took the time to play around with it.


Same here. I have one, and use it. 

Bowtech CK Legend Prodigy
Vapor Trails Limbdriver Pro V
Tommy Hogg - single pin


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

It would be nice to see a *fast* bow in the 36" ata range (or at least 35").


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

wdriver said:


> It would be nice to see a *fast* bow in the 36" ata range (or at least 35").


Im sure with you!!! Would love a 36 ata 350 true ibo 6.5" brace height and reach 32" draw


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I can't wait! I really liked the Experience, but was leery because of the limb issues (flaking and breaking). I didn't care for the grip on the RPM. Then last year I tried the Prodigy and had to have it.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

wdriver said:


> It would be nice to see a *fast* bow in the 36" ata range (or at least 35").


Bowtech please listen to the consumer.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

loveha said:


> Hope they keep the power shift for the foreseeable future. Supposedly, the Fanatic if getting power shift this year. If it wasn't for power shift, I would not have bought my Boss as I only care for it in the #3 setting.
> 
> As far as the new bow, it's bound to be a speed bow, probably faster than the RPM360.


But I don't need power shift on the fanatic... I shoot it at 50lb. I want a longer ata shoot through target bow.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It'll be fun to see what they cook up.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks as though it may have a pretty short riser given the spacing between the quiver mount, dampener, and sight mounts. Looks like the machined every bit of weight the could out of the riser though. Still waiting to see what they do with a carbon bow this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintgu (Nov 28, 2007)

GuntherChaconne said:


> But I don't need power shift on the fanatic... I shoot it at 50lb. I want a longer ata shoot through target bow.


There are many archers that consider Bowtech`s Overdrive Binary Cam as a leading and easy to tune cam system. I am one of them. I wish Bowtech would come out with a shoot through version of it. Just put the string track in the center and add a second symmetrical module aside. Due to the extreme wide axles there is no need for two cable guards to spread the cables. A modern cam system with cams slaved together and moving unison, extremely stable and consistent. Build a 38 ATA/7.5 brace target bow with a nice symmetrical shoot through riser, weight not over 4.5 lbs. And please let me have a rounded grip, not one of these bulky wide and sharp edged grips that amplify small variations in grip pressure. Do not forget enough room for knuckles under the shelf. And it has to reach 31.5 inch of draw length for me……this could easily be the best target bow ever built.

Forgive me. It will probably stay just my dream.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

If Bowtech makes it another five years, I will be amazed, considering they aren't making replacement parts for some bows they have sold in the last five-ten years...

Another dying gasp from an already defunct company...I would shoot a Bear before I would shoot a B(L)owtech.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish Mathews and Bowtech would have released their target bows a couple months ago, instead of their hunting bows. 3D starts in January, by the time you order, you probably won't get one of them by March to April. 3D season will be half over by then. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

DoWorkSon said:


> If Bowtech makes it another five years, I will be amazed, considering they aren't making replacement parts for some bows they have sold in the last five-ten years...
> 
> Another dying gasp from an already defunct company...I would shoot a Bear before I would shoot a B(L)owtech.


People have been saying that since they started. And there still here.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Same ole stretched out camo finish.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DoWorkSon said:


> If Bowtech makes it another five years, I will be amazed, considering they aren't making replacement parts for some bows they have sold in the last five-ten years...
> 
> Another dying gasp from an already defunct company...I would shoot a Bear before I would shoot a B(L)owtech.


Then don't shoot them.
Why do guys like you feel the need to get on a thread that is specific to a bow manufacturer
manufacturer and feel the need to bash?
If you don't like the products stay the Hell off of the thread.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

DoWorkSon said:


> If Bowtech makes it another five years, I will be amazed, considering they aren't making replacement parts for some bows they have sold in the last five-ten years...
> 
> Another dying gasp from an already defunct company...I would shoot a Bear before I would shoot a B(L)owtech.


Probably the stupidest post on AT today. You win, congrats.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> Probably the stupidest post on AT today. You win, congrats.


+1 Bowtech is doing just fine.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

DoWorkSon said:


> If Bowtech makes it another five years, I will be amazed, considering they aren't making replacement parts for some bows they have sold in the last five-ten years...
> 
> Another dying gasp from an already defunct company...I would shoot a Bear before I would shoot a B(L)owtech.


You're confused


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Giger said:


> Looks as though it may have a pretty short riser given the spacing between the quiver mount, dampener, and sight mounts. Looks like the machined every bit of weight the could out of the riser though. Still waiting to see what they do with a carbon bow this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking too. And the dampener is usually above the quiver mounting hole too.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

rackfreak210 said:


> What is wrong with the powershift? I think the design is genius on their part and works as it is intended to. Not to mention it gives you way more options to tune the bow to the specific feel you want. The people that think it's a gimmick obviously haven't took the time to play around with it.


Jim burnworth put regular overdrive binarys on his boss , I guess he didn't like them either , the draw cycle was to me , better on the the other cams , my experience drew better and was just as fast as the prodigy on the performance setting , and had a better letoff !


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Well as soon as they DO come out Ill head to the factory and do some shooting and reviewing. I live 20 min from the factory.
I shot the boss, fanatic, and a few others recently. The Boss is a pretty nice shooting rig actually, fanatic I shot well too but the draw was set 1/2" too short to really feel right.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> Jim burnworth put regular overdrive binarys on his boss , I guess he didn't like them either , the draw cycle was to me , better on the the other cams , my experience drew better and was just as fast as the prodigy on the performance setting , and had a better letoff !


First of all, i could care less what Jim Burnworth does. Second of all, how the draw cycle feels to "you" is your opinion and one persons harsh is another mans smooth. And Lastly, i'm throwing the bull**** flag that your experience is just as fast as the prodigy. Maybe close, but no cigar captain.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The riser cutouts and design certainly is different than what we've see the last few years.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

rackfreak210 said:


> First of all, i could care less what Jim Burnworth does. Second of all, how the draw cycle feels to "you" is your opinion and one persons harsh is another mans smooth. And Lastly, i'm throwing the bull**** flag that your experience is just as fast as the prodigy. Maybe close, but no cigar captain.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is 2-3 fps close enough for you ! Wow ! u don't have to be rude , that was at 30 inches !


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I wish Mathews and Bowtech would have released their target bows a couple months ago, instead of their hunting bows. 3D starts in January, by the time you order, you probably won't get one of them by March to April. 3D season will be half over by then. Makes no sense to me.


Just get a chill x and be done. 😏


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i was hoping for a carbon experience/prodigy kinda bow.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DeanH said:


> i was hoping for a carbon experience/prodigy kinda bow.


A carbon CPXL was my hopes.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

DeanH said:


> i was hoping for a carbon experience/prodigy kinda bow.


I owned a carbon OD and it wouldn't tune any where near center and hand shock was horrid. It was in tune too. It was terrible and this is coming from a fanboy lol. Have you guys had better experience with the carbon bows?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Can't stand the lack of continuity with bowtech. They have no identity in design other than the cam.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Just get a chill x and be done. &#55357;&#56847;


I can't shoot an ugly bow. lain:


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> I owned a carbon OD and it wouldn't tune any where near center and hand shock was horrid. It was in tune too. It was terrible and this is coming from a fanboy lol. Have you guys had better experience with the carbon bows?


My CK has been rock solid, a fine little hunting bow. Would like to see them stretch it out to about 34".


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> Jim burnworth put regular overdrive binarys on his boss , I guess he didn't like them either , the draw cycle was to me , better on the the other cams , my experience drew better and was just as fast as the prodigy on the performance setting , and had a better letoff !


I'm with u I thought the boss cams suck moneky nuts at 31.5 and 32" draw. That's the reason I have it 3 days and sold it. Wish I'd of know the cpxl cams would of fit it. I have a set of those! I also think the experience sucked at 31" and RPM at 30" its pretty bad I think to see a couple sponsor shooting a boss riser with different cams on the bow. Before the end of the year it was made. I'm a bowtech fan to now I might have to wait till bosses sell for $400 and put on my cpxl cams on it since I had 360 cams put on my cpxl. Lol


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> I'm with u I thought the boss cams suck moneky nuts at 31.5 and 32" draw. That's the reason I have it 3 days and sold it. Wish I'd of know the cpxl cams would of fit it. I have a set of those! I also think the experience sucked at 31" and RPM at 30" its pretty bad I think to see a couple sponsor shooting a boss riser with different cams on the bow. Before the end of the year it was made. I'm a bowtech fan to now I might have to wait till bosses sell for $400 and put on my cpxl cams on it since I had 360 cams put on my cpxl. Lol


You got RPM cams on a CPXL??? If so please post me a pic of that. How does it draw and shoot?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I would own one of they changed there grip it sucks...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> You got RPM cams on a CPXL??? If so please post me a pic of that. How does it draw and shoot?


Just waiting for the guy to build my second set of strings for it and ship it back to me. He says it draw nice, lost 4lbs in draw weight and lost 1/4 in brace height if I remember correctly. But once I get it back I'll post some pics and specs on it. I'm pretty excited to get it back I like the cpxl cams but I like change to lol.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Just waiting for the guy to build my second set of strings for it and ship it back to me. He says it draw nice, lost 4lbs in draw weight and lost 1/4 in brace height if I remember correctly. But once I get it back I'll post some pics and specs on it. I'm pretty excited to get it back I like the cpxl cams but I like change to lol.


You better, got to see that.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I can't shoot an ugly bow. lain:


The beauty is in the groups and scores. &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> You better, got to see that.


my buddy has done this swap. i'll post a pic


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

It'll likely have powershift. If you look at the string in the sneak peek, you will see the gold threads, which is the scheme they switched to last year as it matches the gold powershift disk. 

Plus, bowtechbuck told me it would. He has leaked a lot of info to me. I'm telling you guys, he's a stand up guy. Shoot him a pm, he'll let you in on a lot of info about Bowtech's release. He has the inside track and is proud of it. 

Username: bowtechbuck


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> my buddy has done this swap. i'll post a pic


I haven't even heard of someone doing this. Seems like a good combo. Yes post a pic please. 
What kinda speeds is the CPXL with RPM cams getting?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> Just waiting for the guy to build my second set of strings for it and ship it back to me. He says it draw nice, lost 4lbs in draw weight and lost 1/4 in brace height if I remember correctly. But once I get it back I'll post some pics and specs on it. I'm pretty excited to get it back I like the cpxl cams but I like change to lol.


I've seen it. It's the one I was talking about. I'll let you unveil it. It's sick!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I know the name of the bow and that it will replace the rpm 360 but I can't get specs unfortunately.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

Carbon experience 360. Simple


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

xhammer23 said:


> I know the name of the bow and that it will replace the rpm 360 but I can't get specs unfortunately.


Can u dig some more info. Out ? Can someone leak a pic of the new speed bow !


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> Can u dig some more info. Out ? Can someone leak a pic of the new speed bow !


Bowtechbuck can. I doubt he'll post a picture, but I think he secretly gets a rise out of leaking the specs/name through PM's....then he can't get any fingers pointed at him for posting them on a public forum. PM him to find out.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

GrooGrux said:


> Bowtechbuck can. I doubt he'll post a picture, but I think he secretly gets a rise out of leaking the specs/name through PM's....then he can't get any fingers pointed at him for posting them on a public forum. PM him to find out.


The released pic clearly shows an aluminum riser so his info re: carbon cpx was wrong.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I sure hope there is a 34-35" offering!


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

GrooGrux said:


> Bowtechbuck can. I doubt he'll post a picture, but I think he secretly gets a rise out of leaking the specs/name through PM's....then he can't get any fingers pointed at him for posting them on a public forum. PM him to find out.


He sure can get fingers pointed at him now. You just outed him on a public forum. Bowtech watches this place fairly close. Can easily lose a dealership for that.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

BullBandit said:


> Carbon experience 360. Simple


This is not it.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

rh1 said:


> i sure hope there is a 34-35" offering!


boss


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Toddk31 said:


> He sure can get fingers pointed at him now. You just outed him on a public forum. Bowtech watches this place fairly close. Can easily lose a dealership for that.


Yep^.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Yep^.


Nah, You guys worry too much.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonder if they will start offering camo limbs as an option this year too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Seems a lot of people, including me, are liking black riser camo limbs and haven't been able to get it on a BT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Wonder if they will start offering camo limbs as an option this year too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope not.



DEdestroyer350 said:


> Seems a lot of people, including me, are liking black riser camo limbs and haven't been able to get it on a BT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not I, I like the camo riser and black limbs combo.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not I, I like the camo riser and black limbs combo.


I mean as an option, have both available.. Like most other companies you can get any combo you want but with BT if you want camo you have to get black limbs... That and the grip are my only gripes really... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Get a torqueless grip. They are amazing

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> I mean as an option, have both available.. Like most other companies you can get any combo you want but with BT if you want camo you have to get black limbs... That and the grip are my only gripes really...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which grip? The Insanity's grip is the best grip I've ever felt on any bow regardless of mfr.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Can't stand the lack of continuity with bowtech. They have no identity in design other than the cam.


One riser style doesn't nessasarily fit every bow that are made for different purposes. Bowtech has some of the best looking
risers on the market imho.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> I mean as an option, have both available.. Like most other companies you can get any combo you want but with BT if you want camo you have to get black limbs... That and the grip are my only gripes really...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But they are not flaking now so they solved a bigger problem.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Seems a lot of people, including me, are liking black riser camo limbs and haven't been able to get it on a BT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cpxl is black riser and camo limbs.
I have not seen another like it


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Until Bowtech has a few years with zero limb issues I'm just window shopping on bowtechs

I'd love to own one because their cam system is awesome


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> boss


Boss is 36" not 34-35 and shooting the boss nex t to my cpxl . the boss was not that impressive for me.


----------



## boardown (Jan 15, 2015)

deadduck357 said:


> DeanH said:
> 
> 
> > i was hoping for a carbon experience/prodigy kinda bow.
> ...


I would buy that. CPXL is a very nice shooting bow.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

KurtVL said:


> Until Bowtech has a few years with zero limb issues I'm just window shopping on bowtechs
> 
> I'd love to own one because their cam system is awesome


You got that right. I've had plenty of them in the past, and never had a limb issue, but dang. Just here about to many. 

Love the cam system, love how they shoot. They clear that up, and I'm on the buy list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> You got that right. I've had plenty of them in the past, and never had a limb issue, but dang. Just here about to many.
> 
> Love the cam system, love how they shoot. They clear that up, and I'm on the buy list.
> 
> ...


If they come out with something I like I will forget about all the blow up's


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw this on Western Extreme. Possibly new bow?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The vast majority of limb complaints comes from the people who don't own them. In my next of the woods, I don't see any limb problems. If BT has limb problem, it hasn't showed up here and BT sells well around here. 

I don't like the fact that they discontinued some of their older bow limbs and parts rather quickly. They should have kept making replacement limbs and parts on their bows for a longer period of time.

I have mainly shot BT since 07 and only replaced one set of limbs on a 101 airborne. But I shot Hoyt for years and replaced several sets of Hoyt limbs. I shot high county and replaced about a dozen sets of limbs on them. Replaced Oregon bow limbs as well.


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like there risers are next to explode.....thinner isnt always better!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

phays1007 said:


> Saw this on Western Extreme. Possibly new bow?


Looks like a captain for 2009/10


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

KurtVL said:


> Looks like a captain for 2009/10


This is correct


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

KurtVL said:


> Looks like a captain for 2009/10


Thanks. I didn't recognize the riser


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

KurtVL said:


> Until Bowtech has a few years with zero limb issues I'm just window shopping on bowtechs
> 
> I'd love to own one because their cam system is awesome


Then you will be window shopping for all bows, every bow manufacture has limb problem and it is more a problem at 70 #bows My proshop dealer told me his least limb failures were PSE ! Hoyt, had a limb slivering problem and some older bowtecs with out split limbs were his problem bows.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> Which grip? The Insanity's grip is the best grip I've ever felt on any bow regardless of mfr.


I love the grip that was on the cpx bows, if they went back to that it'd be awesome, I'm speaking of the grip from the past few years... I put Torquless side plates on my Destroyer when I had it and it was perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

phays1007 said:


> Saw this on Western Extreme. Possibly new bow?


Old bow.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

xhammer23 said:


> This is not it.


Ya I know. It's what I want.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

The teaser pick does look kinda Captainish, and I would love it if they made a Captain Cpxl.. I really liked that bow, never owned one but did shoot it multiple times and it's one of my favorite riser designs they've ever had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988 (Apr 21, 2015)

On their twitter page they just now posted "Speed, balance, strength coming January 5th".

So Im thinking its going to be a new Speed bow. I will probably just end up keeping what I have now


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

blark1988 said:


> On their twitter page they just now posted "Speed, balance, strength coming January 5th".
> 
> So Im thinking its going to be a new Speed bow. I will probably just end up keeping what I have now


Same pic as the other day though. :sad:


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Balance might mean a longer ata speed bow though? 34-35" ata 6.5"bh would make a lot of people happy and still falls in the speed bow category


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Balance might mean a longer ata speed bow though? 34-35" ata 6.5"bh would make a lot of people happy and still falls in the speed bow category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it would as long as it reaches 26-32" draw lengths and not harsh at longest setting


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I took a Captain to Africa on my second safari. I loved that bow but know it was never one of the more popular ones. A modern one would be awesome.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Balance might mean a longer ata speed bow though? 34-35" ata 6.5"bh would make a lot of people happy and still falls in the speed bow category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 34" ATA 6.5" BH would be awesome but this is going to be a replacement for the RPM with probably a 31" ATA.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> A 34" ATA 6.5" BH would be awesome but this is going to be a replacement for the RPM with probably a 31" ATA.


Yeah yeah yeah lol... I know I know... I just really love a 34"ata and the last time BT had one was what, the 2010 Captain & SWAT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

If it's another 31" bow I'm going a different direction. I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of the short AtoA bows.
I will either buy another cpxl or look at other manufacturers. Lots of others offer a bow in the 34" range


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah lol... I know I know... I just really love a 34"ata and the last time BT had one was what, the 2010 Captain & SWAT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I'm with ya.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The swat was a sweet shooting bow. I would love to find one for sale


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> If it's another 31" bow I'm going a different direction. I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of the short AtoA bows.
> I will either buy another cpxl or look at other manufacturers. Lots of others offer a bow in the 34" range


Well honestly if they come out with a 31" bow it won't bother me, it will make the speed freaks happy. I already have a 2014 CPXL and a 2015 Decree HD and couldn't be more pleased. The short bows do make for a more convenient confined area hunting rig so they are relevant.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

RH1 said:


> If it's another 31" bow I'm going a different direction. I'm not sure about you guys but I'm tired of the short AtoA bows.
> I will either buy another cpxl or look at other manufacturers. Lots of others offer a bow in the 34" range


Didnt they release the boss last year at 36 in ATA. I prefer longer ata but ddjumped their ship due to the new grips. It is still hard to beat the CPX/CPXL


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

deadduck357 said:


> The riser cutouts and design certainly is different than what we've see the last few years.


looks exactly like a nitrum


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

rok1167 said:


> looks exactly like a nitrum


From what we can see no it doesn't but does have more "natural" lines than the sharp rectangles and triangles we're use to in recent years.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I'd like it to be around 33" ATA and a 6" brace.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

rok1167 said:


> looks exactly like a nitrum


I don't think it looks like a Nitrum at all


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

AZSpaniol said:


> I don't think it looks like a Nitrum at all


i exaggerated, maybe not exactly, but very similar, fanboi


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> I love the grip that was on the cpx bows, if they went back to that it'd be awesome, I'm speaking of the grip from the past few years... I put Torquless side plates on my Destroyer when I had it and it was perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grip this year on the Prodigy and Boss is different than what's on the RPM. I like the new grip, but the RPM's grip was awful.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

rok1167 said:


> i exaggerated, maybe not exactly, but very similar, fanboi


How is me not thinking it looks like a Nitrum being a 'fanboy'? Because I happen to shoot a Bowtech? Get real.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Didnt they release the boss last year at 36 in ATA. I prefer longer ata but ddjumped their ship due to the new grips. It is still hard to beat the CPX/CPXL


Yes, and you can just take the grip off and put on side plates. I know, it costs more money, and Bowtech should slap them selves for the crap grip they have on the current bows. Still, the Boss is one hell of a bow.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

RH1 said:


> The swat was a sweet shooting bow. I would love to find one for sale


Yeah it was! The '09 Swat was my very first bow I ever owned, I wish I still had it.. I'm always on the lookout for one, I loved that bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

The 06 Allegiance with the fast cam was my first Bowtech - and possibly one of the best bows I have ever owned- now if only they could make another standout....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

johnno said:


> The 06 Allegiance with the fast cam was my first Bowtech - and possibly one of the best bows I have ever owned- now if only they could make another standout....


That was a good bow.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Bowtech was really doing great things around 2002 - 2008 IMO. Many of the bows today still are using variations of the riser made by them back then and the bows were fast and easy to shoot......plus they had everything from 40 inch ATA down to the shorter ATA's for that time. 

The bad thing is they have been bought and sold so many times I'm not sure they have the same design team they did back then? Still looking forward to what they will offer for 2016 but as I have said many times I'll buy the best bow for me regardless of who makes it........it's too limiting to stick to any one brand.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kevin Strothers lain: Just saying


----------



## jmevox (Oct 9, 2015)

johnno said:


> The 06 Allegiance with the fast cam was my first Bowtech - and possibly one of the best bows I have ever owned- now if only they could make another standout....


I still use the 06 Allegiance today. I'm finally upgrading this year but there is nothing wrong with the bow and it's still fast.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't know if it's old news or not, but I just received my ASA catalog in the mail today. The Bowtech ad is for the Fanatic 2.0. Looks like the same bow, but is offered with the power disc this year and different sized cams for more efficiency.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Kevin Strothers lain: Just saying


Love it! 06 Tribute was my first Bowtech, and I've had at least 1 Bowtech in my stable ever since.


----------



## piratkey (Feb 11, 2015)

Ram_n_arrows said:


> Talked to a sales rep yesterday and he said he gained 15 fps from his prodigy with the new bow. Wouldn't budge on any other info other than it was smoother than the rpm. Hard to believe.


This bring the new Bowtech close to 360 fps,hope the brace height dont go under 6.5" and bow lenght under 32", if a small compagny like APA can do it with his new Mamba 32tf , I hope that a big compagny like Bowtech can do the same.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Bowtech has pioneered and revolutionized some things with bows, some new and some refined... The thing is sometimes they push limits to do so and it can be an issue like limbs on the 82nd and well now the Destroyer. But it also can potentially lead to great break through's.... Some of the issues like the Destroyer limbs no one could of seen coming because it was not until several years later when these things happen.

Sometimes it's not the problems a company has but how they deal with it.. And their dealings at times has been a major turn off to people and that's what needs improvement! I agree Bowtech hay day was in 06 - 09 error a bow for every category.

Thing is Bowtech was Bowtech and not owned by a bunch of investment groups as they have. They have had several new presidents and so on so what's important to one group or president may not be to the next. I hope they resolve the limb issue once and for all! Cause if they do not many bow's to compete with them IMO.

Hopefully longer speed bow!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

piratkey said:


> This bring the new Bowtech close to 360 fps,hope the brace height dont go under 6.5" and bow lenght under 32", if a small compagny like APA can do it with his new Mamba 32tf , I hope that a big compagny like Bowtech can do the same.


Hate to break it to you brother you'll never see a 350 or 360 IBO over 6" BH... But I do agree like a 34" + bow enough with 32" several covering that ATA.


----------



## piratkey (Feb 11, 2015)

OCHO505 said:


> Hate to break it to you brother you'll never see a 350 or 360 IBO over 6" BH... But I do agree like a 34" + bow enough with 32" several covering that ATA.


Apa do it,at least on paper....
Mamba 32 tf
Bow lenght: 32.25"
Brace height:6.5/8"
Speed:358fps
Weight:3.8lbs


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

BowTech needs to drop another teaser. I'd even settle for one of their old cheesey vids right about now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antler addict (Dec 21, 2015)

I bet it's a new updated injection molded carbon riser. Looks like you can see a parting line in the center of the riser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giger said:


> BowTech needs to drop another teaser. I'd even settle for one of their old cheesey vids right about now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

antler addict said:


> I bet it's a new updated injection molded carbon riser. Looks like you can see a parting line in the center of the riser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That appears to be Al. The line is probably the film dip.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

piratkey said:


> Apa do it,at least on paper....
> Mamba 32 tf
> Bow lenght: 32.25"
> Brace height:6.5/8"
> ...


I guess I was talking about bows that a larger amount of people shoot. Good call never looked into APA though....

I think if it was that much in demand more companies would push it but I suspect it will stay 6 or 7... Would be nice I presume


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's my educated guess:

AtoA: 31, 
IBO: 350
BH: 6
Weight: 4.2

This bow will have new technology the industry has yet to see. Like power shift, it will give the archer the ability to freely adjust something, without wasting time :wink:. And like the riser image illustrates, the riser will be skeletal in such way to remove all unnecessary weight. 

We'll see I guess, soon enough.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Giger said:


> Here's my educated guess:
> 
> AtoA: 31,
> IBO: 350
> ...


There was somewhere in this thread that someone heard from a rep that it's 15 fps faster than the Prodigy, which puts it close to 360. We'll see though. I'm excited!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giger said:


> Here's my educated guess:
> 
> AtoA: 31,
> IBO: 350
> ...


That will probably be close. Likely a 355 IBO though with Powershift. Got to have something to compete with the Decree IC.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Giger said:


> Here's my educated guess:
> 
> AtoA: 31,
> IBO: 350
> ...


lil birdie tell you that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Giger said:


> Here's my educated guess:
> 
> AtoA: 31,
> IBO: 350
> ...


I hope you're wrong but have a feeling your not.
I've got my eye on another brand this year if all bowtech offers is another 31" bow.
I know they offer the boss but it just did nothing for me.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I was at Bowtech University back in the summer, and the Bowtech guys there were pretty much saying the power shift is here to stay for a while. The prodigy and boss has power shift 3. They kept saying how important the 3 was after power shift cause they plan on increasing that number. He said they'll have a 5 or 6 or maybe even all the way up to 10 in the future. There are so many things they can do with the power shift they said. So my guess is a speed bow with the power shift 3 and/or maybe introduce a bow with power shift 4 or 5.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

AZSpaniol said:


> I can't wait! I really liked the Experience, but was leery because of the limb issues (flaking and breaking). I didn't care for the grip on the RPM. Then last year I tried the Prodigy and had to have it.


That is odd. I thought the Experience was one BowTech in the last 4 years that did not have significant issues with their limbs. I've had mine for several years, shot it A TON, hunted with it A TON and there's not a nick, flake or crack anywhere on the limbs.


----------



## taylingoodson (Dec 21, 2015)

I have heard that bowtech has awful customer service...2 shops dropped them because of their experience with customer service and the reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

taylingoodson said:


> I have heard that bowtech has awful customer service...2 shops dropped them because of their experience with customer service and the reps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not in my case what so ever. 
They have been fantastic for anything i ever had to deal with them over.


----------



## taylingoodson (Dec 21, 2015)

MELLY-MEL said:


> not in my case what so ever.
> They have been fantastic for anything i ever had to deal with them over.


I guess it's just all about your experience I think some will have good and some will have bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Creefer17 said:


> I was at Bowtech University back in the summer, and the Bowtech guys there were pretty much saying the power shift is here to stay for a while. The prodigy and boss has power shift 3. They kept saying how important the 3 was after power shift cause they plan on increasing that number. He said they'll have a 5 or 6 or maybe even all the way up to 10 in the future. There are so many things they can do with the power shift they said. So my guess is a speed bow with the power shift 3 and/or maybe introduce a bow with power shift 4 or 5.


I have no insight on the 2016 lineup, but this line of thinking sounds absolutely correct, definitely makes sense to me, *except *for the speed bow with Powershift. On the comfort setting, it's no longer a speed bow, just a slower bow with a 6" brace height, which doesn't really make that much sense, at least not to me.


----------



## tjjjwest (Dec 1, 2015)

rpm360 riser on a diet?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

tjjjwest said:


> rpm360 riser on a diet?


Doesn't appear to be from the sneak peak.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> not in my case what so ever.
> They have been fantastic for anything i ever had to deal with them over.


Me too! BowTech has been incredible to me over the years. I do wonder if they vett their reps very well though. Bad shop + bad rep = bad everything. If a shop puts more effort into promoting/selling a single brand over others they may carry, bad things can happen. I've seen this occur in a couple of shops.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

45er said:


> Me too! BowTech has been incredible to me over the years. I do wonder if they vett their reps very well though. Bad shop + bad rep = bad everything. If a shop puts more effort into promoting/selling a single brand over others they may carry, bad things can happen. I've seen this occur in a couple of shops.


Probably why my shop is going to only Bowtech (Diamond and Stryker) this year.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I hope you're wrong but have a feeling your not.
> I've got my eye on another brand this year if all bowtech offers is another 31" bow.
> I know they offer the boss but it just did nothing for me.


Same here, the BOSS is one reason why I bought the Decree HD.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

PAKraig said:


> Probably why my shop is going to only Bowtech (Diamond and Stryker) this year.


My dealer just dropped bowtech after 10 years and said they were tired of trying to deal with bowtechs BS and never getting back with them and their customers. Sucks to cause. Now I have to go 1.5 hrs to shoot one.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

taylingoodson said:


> I have heard that bowtech has awful customer service...2 shops dropped them because of their experience with customer service and the reps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had nothing but great CS from them. They have gone above and beyond answering my questions and taking care of me. A day or two after I called they called back to make sure I was satisfied with my experience. Top notch CS to me.


----------



## taylingoodson (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> My dealer just dropped bowtech after 10 years and said they were tired of trying to deal with bowtechs BS and never getting back with them and their customers. Sucks to cause. Now I have to go 1.5 hrs to shoot one.


I am "Joe Blow" nobody - no affiliation with BowTech nor have I ever met any of their people, yet *every time *I call them, I get a real person answering the phone and then transferred to whatever department I ask for. When I read posts like this, I really have to scratch my head. BowTech doesn't get back to their dealers but responds to me via a simple phone call??!! It just doesn't compute!


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

From the facebook page today.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep another teaser just added to FB.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Yep another teaser just added to FB.


Powershift confirmed


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> Powershift confirmed


You can tell?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> You can tell?


Symbol on lower part of the limb closest to us.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

45er said:


> I am "Joe Blow" nobody - no affiliation with BowTech nor have I ever met any of their people, yet *every time *I call them, I get a real person answering the phone and then transferred to whatever department I ask for. When I read posts like this, I really have to scratch my head. BowTech doesn't get back to their dealers but responds to me via a simple phone call??!! It just doesn't compute!


How many times you call about flakey limbs on your bows? I have 10 times on 10 different bows and got know where with bowtech themselves and dealer tried multiple times with no luck. Plus bowtech doesn't like to deal with customers they want and tell ppl to use dealer. Which they told me many times so I scratch my head when they talk to you directly and help you out all the time. Sure didn't work for me you must be special and not just Joe blow guy. I figured after I've bought over 20 new bowtechs in 11 years they would like me like you.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

PAKraig said:


> Symbol on lower part of the limb closest to us.


Good catch! Only few more days we will get to see what they have to offer.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> How many times you call about flakey limbs on your bows? I have 10 times on 10 different bows and got know where with bowtech themselves and dealer tried multiple times with no luck. Plus bowtech doesn't like to deal with customers they want and tell ppl to use dealer. Which they told me many times so I scratch my head when they talk to you directly and help you out all the time. *Sure didn't work for me you must be special and not just Joe blow guy. I figured after I've bought over 20 new bowtechs in 11 years they would like me like you.*




you must smell bad or something. i cant figure out why they wouldnt like you. lol


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

anybody else think that may be a Carbon riser, center pivot bow?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Keith t said:


> anybody else think that may be a Carbon riser, center pivot bow?


it doesnt look like it to me. my guess is a prodigy with rpm cams type bow and 32-33" ATA


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Def center pivot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

That riser appears to be pretty thin in areas. I bet they improved the cam system this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Giger said:


> That riser appears to be pretty thin in areas. I bet they improved the cam system this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats what i noticed...makes me think it's a carbon center pivot. all the edges don't look machined.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's an aluminum riser . It won't be long now and we will all know for sure .


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty sure it's aluminum, they haven't produced a split limb carbon bow yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Pretty sure it's aluminum, they haven't produced a split limb carbon bow yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If so it's going to be a very light bow. it looks thin


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Keith t said:


> Thats what i noticed...makes me think it's a carbon center pivot. all the edges don't look machined.


You've got a good point there, the edges are a little more rounded aren't they?

For what it's worth, the Carbon Overdrive has been removed from the Bowtech website's list of products.....don't know when that happened though.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

PAKraig said:


> You've got a good point there, the edges are a little more rounded aren't they?
> 
> For what it's worth, the Carbon Overdrive has been removed from the Bowtech website's list of products.....don't know when that happened though.


 If it is a carbon riser, it is also an OB cam system...

Also, that looks like a different riser than the one on the first page.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks to thin to be carbon imo the molded carbons they have are thicker towards the limb pockets/riser.I'd say 7075 aluminum and right at 4 lbs 32" ata 348ibo.My guess anyways lol.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I doubt its carbon, as mentioned, cutouts and frame of the riser are too thin. If it comes in below 4# with an Aluminum frame, my interest will be peaked.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

That riser looks really thin


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

About 99.9% sure it's not a carbon composite riser. The first image shows the riser dampener threading directly into the riser which indicates that it is aluminum. They're not going to thread carbon and there's no threaded grommet there either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys is it just me or do the limbs look to be a new design?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

RH1 said:


> Guys is it just me or do the limbs look to be a new design?


I was thinking the same. They look more tapered by riser than before


----------



## jasdtaylor (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang that things nice. Ive been seeing quite a bit of teasers from them. I can't wait to see what they have in store



deadduck357 said:


> A teaser up on their FB.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> I'm pretty sure it's an aluminum riser . It won't be long now and we will all know for sure .


Agree, to thin to be carbon, must be Al.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keith t said:


> If it is a carbon riser, it is also an OB cam system...
> 
> Also, that looks like a different riser than the one on the first page.


Bet it's the same riser just diff areas.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Another thread on here said TightSpot is now offering KUIU camo. Since Bowtech just bought out TightSpot, makes me wonder if Bowtech will be offering bows in KUIU camo. That would be cool.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Bet it's the same riser just diff areas.


I don't think it's the same bow, but I could be wrong. The way the riser is cutout looks different than the other pic.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> You've got a good point there, the edges are a little more rounded aren't they?
> 
> For what it's worth, the Carbon Overdrive has been removed from the Bowtech website's list of products.....don't know when that happened though.


Just checked their website and the CO is still there.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> I don't think it's the same bow, but I could be wrong. The way the riser is cutout looks different than the other pic.


Maybe so.

The most recent teaser appears the have a red X on the lower left limb. Wonder what that's for??? CPX? Don't see CP with it though.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

deadduck357 said:


> Maybe so.
> 
> The most recent teaser appears the have a red X on the lower left limb. Wonder what that's for??? CPX? Don't see CP with it though.


Someone had posted on here its called the BTX


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Another reason I don't think it's the same bow, look where the limb bolts screw in. In the newer pic it's more rounded. Again, I could be wrong.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

phays1007 said:


> Someone had posted on here its called the BTX


I wonder what BTX would stand for


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Limb pockets look smaller ...


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

I just hope there's a BTXL


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I wonder what BTX would stand for


No idea. I staff for them but they haven't released any info to us. I'm just repeating what someone else posted.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Sneaky said:


> I just hope there's a BTXL


Me to man. 
If Bowtech would just read all of the love on this site for the cpxl They would have to release another version. I hope they release something I like better than my cpxl but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

45er said:


> That is odd. I thought the Experience was one BowTech in the last 4 years that did not have significant issues with their limbs. I've had mine for several years, shot it A TON, hunted with it A TON and there's not a nick, flake or crack anywhere on the limbs.


Right, but the bows before it had issues. Had I known the Experience wouldn't, I would've bought one.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I wonder what BTX would stand for


That's what I'm wondering.???

Just see a red X. Can't see a BT.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> Me to man.
> If Bowtech would just read all of the love on this site for the cpxl They would have to release another version. I hope they release something I like better than my cpxl but I'm not holding my breath.


100% agree. The BOSS isn't going to live up to the CPXL's reputation.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's a little nugget of info:

http://www.trademarks411.com/trademark-search?o=Bowtech,+Inc.

The Boss has an interesting status


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giger said:


> Here's a little nugget of info:
> 
> http://www.trademarks411.com/trademark-search?o=Bowtech,+Inc.
> 
> The Boss has an interesting status


BOSS: *Dead*. Probably for the best.

On page 2 are several new Nov. 2015 filings.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Read the bottom. Expect everything. Maybe they're going to release a few different bows?


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> BOSS: *Dead*. Probably for the best.
> 
> On page 2 are several new Nov. 2015 filings.


Had to look up what Dead meant.

a dead or abandoned status for a trademark application means that specific application is no longer under prosecution within the USPTO, and would not be used as a bar against your filing.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know what the obsession is with carbon...I guess people want to pay +$300 for no real significant reason.SMH


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Bryan Thacker said:


> I don't know what the obsession is with carbon...I guess people want to pay +$300 for no real significant reason.SMH


I agree. I love my 4.2 lb Prodigy. And the new Hoyt carbon bows aren't even that light. My Mathews HeliM weighed less and was aluminum.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

AZSpaniol said:


> I agree. I love my 4.2 lb Prodigy. And the new Hoyt carbon bows aren't even that light. My Mathews HeliM weighed less and was aluminum.


I'm not knocking anyone who owns/wants one but, if I'm in the market for a bow & its 3-$400 more & it only saves me 4 oz,I'll stick with the aluminum....That's just me though.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> View attachment 3483105
> 
> Read the bottom. Expect everything. Maybe they're going to release a few different bows?


Hopefully so. They're due a new speed bow but are missing a 34" in their lineup. They have 31", 32" and 36" bows but no 34". A 34" ATA, 6.5" BH, 4.0 lb Al or 3.4 lb carbon, with a 340-345 IBO is missing.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bryan Thacker said:


> I don't know what the obsession is with carbon...I guess people want to pay +$300 for no real significant reason.SMH


BT's carbon injection molded bows cost less than their Al ones.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan Thacker said:


> I'm not knocking anyone who owns/wants one but, if I'm in the market for a bow & its 3-$400 more & it only saves me 4 oz,I'll stick with the aluminum....That's just me though.


Carbon bows have a feel at the shot all there own, truly dead in the hand and the warm to the touch riser is worth its weight in gold when bow hunting or walking around the 3d course in the cold. I really dont think many die hard carbon shooters such as myself spend the xtra money for the small weight savings alone


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

RH1 said:


> I wonder what BTX would stand for


Bow Tech Xplode

just kidding


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would like a teaser pic of the grip.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I think they've done something new with the cam system this year. Easier to tune certain things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the riser is a different material. I'm thinking steel.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

sagecreek said:


> I think the riser is a different material. I'm thinking steel.


Tungsten


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> I think the riser is a different material. I'm thinking steel.


or possibly Adamantium.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've seriously been knocking around the idea of a steel riser for a long time. It is stronger and has less vibe than aluminum. You would make it real thin like the teaser picture. They state "stronger", so it just may be something off the chart like that.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> I've seriously been knocking around the idea of a steel riser for a long time. It is stronger and has less vibe than aluminum. You would make it real thin like the teaser picture. They state "stronger", so it just may be something off the chart like that.


Doubt they will go backwards.


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Titanium would be a upgrade from alloy. carbon is not easy to beat you got a warm riser that dont streatch in heat and shrink in the cold. a little lighter, less vibe at the shot.. its all positives in my eyes. 

I only set my sights on my carbon bow once and its on the money every single time i shoot it. My bowtech alloy riser have to be sight inn every single day im shooting it. sometime 2-3 time if the temp aint the same all day..

That alone makes me happy to pay out the extra $400.. But then againt my CST and my prodigy allmost had the same pricetag.. BT's are Prizey over here..


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

GROSEN said:


> Titanium would be a upgrade from alloy. carbon is not easy to beat you got a warm riser that dont streatch in heat and shrink in the cold. a little lighter, less vibe at the shot.. its all positives in my eyes.
> 
> I only set my sights on my carbon bow once and its on the money every single time i shoot it. My bowtech alloy riser have to be sight inn every single day im shooting it. sometime 2-3 time if the temp aint the same all day..
> 
> That alone makes me happy to pay out the extra $400.. But then againt my CST and my prodigy allmost had the same pricetag.. BT's are Prizey over here..


You might have something else going on with your bow, other than it being aluminum. Temperature changes throughout the day should not be causing you to resight the bow multiple times within a single day, I'd say that's not normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Giger said:


> You might have something else going on with your bow, other than it being aluminum. Temperature changes throughout the day should not be causing you to resight the bow multiple times within a single day, I'd say that's not normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I've never heard of that, nor experienced that issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Doubt they will go backwards.


Manufacturing has come a long way. Who says steel would be backwards? I think nitride coated steel could be cool.


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Giger said:


> You might have something else going on with your bow, other than it being aluminum. Temperature changes throughout the day should not be causing you to resight the bow multiple times within a single day, I'd say that's not normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It dont happen indoor or at summer when the temp is steady. fall and winter is the worst.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

GROSEN said:


> Titanium would be a upgrade from alloy. carbon is not easy to beat you got a warm riser that dont streatch in heat and shrink in the cold. a little lighter, less vibe at the shot.. its all positives in my eyes.
> 
> I only set my sights on my carbon bow once and its on the money every single time i shoot it. My bowtech alloy riser have to be sight inn every single day im shooting it. sometime 2-3 time if the temp aint the same all day..
> 
> That alone makes me happy to pay out the extra $400.. But then againt my CST and my prodigy allmost had the same pricetag.. BT's are Prizey over here..




A Titanium riser would be so expensive that only one in a thousand here on AT could afford one (probably less than that).

Agree with the others ^, something is either wrong with your bow or you. Temperature changes have a minute effect to Aluminum.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Desertcj said:


> Manufacturing has come a long way. Who says steel would be backwards? I think nitride coated steel could be cool.


Nitride is not a coating, it's a treatment.

Steel is much heavier than aluminum, just couldn't see them taking a backward leap in riser material. Maybe they found a way to mix Al & Ti or Al & W and have a new Al alloy.


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> A Titanium riser would be so expensive that only one in a thousand here on AT could afford one (probably less than that).
> 
> Agree with the others ^, something is either wrong with your bow or you. Temperature changes have a minute effect to Aluminum.


Still no problem when indoor. Btw it normal around here im not the only one in my area that have that problem.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

deadduck357 said:


> Nitride is not a coating, it's a treatment.
> 
> Steel is much heavier than aluminum, just couldn't see them taking a backward leap in riser material. Maybe they found a way to mix Al & Ti or Al & W and have a new Al alloy.


Steel may be heavier, but is stronger, so you would need less steel than aluminum to get the same strength. Very thin cross-sections, like in the sneak peak picture.


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Nitride is not a coating, it's a treatment.
> 
> Steel is much heavier than aluminum, just couldn't see them taking a backward leap in riser material. Maybe they found a way to mix Al & Ti or Al & W and have a new Al alloy.


I know what nitriding is. It has a measurable thickness, so I call it a coating. Sue me....lol. Keep in mind that a part made of steel can be much thinner than aluminum. It also, doesn't have to really be better to sell. It just has to be different and stand out from all the others.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> Steel may be heavier, but is stronger, so you would need less steel than aluminum to get the same strength. Very thin cross-sections, like in the sneak peak picture.





Desertcj said:


> I know what nitriding is. It has a measurable thickness, so I call it a coating. Sue me....lol. Keep in mind that a part made of steel can be much thinner than aluminum. It also, doesn't have to really be better to sell. It just has to be different and stand out from all the others.


I understand what y'all are saying, the riser does appear very thin in areas. Just can't see them using steel but we'll see in about 5-6 days. The forces applied to a bow are front and rear so maybe the engineering was focused for strength there instead of width. ???


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

GROSEN said:


> It dont happen indoor or at summer when the temp is steady. fall and winter is the worst.


Still, unless we're talking some severe temp swings the bow will not react to it like you're saying. If it's all good in easy shooting conditions, like the indoors and summer, then I'd say something is changing in the other shooting conditions, like clothing, wind, cold muscles, reduced practice, etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

My guess is that because of the lightening holes on the back of the riser it is a higher grade alum. 7-8


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

500 fps said:


> My guess is that because of the lightening holes on the back of the riser it is a higher grade alum. 7-8


What pic are you seeing? "Lightening holes".


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> What pic are you seeing? "Lightening holes".


There's some near the grip, but I'm not seeing any from the posted pics


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giger said:


> There's some near the grip, but I'm not seeing any from the posted pics


What pics are you guys seeing?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I can think of no functional reason for the circular holes in the front part of the riser and the rear part near the dampener other than to remove a little aluminum.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't read all of this thread, but my guess on Bowtech's new flagship would be a lightened RPM "like" bow with Power Shift cam setup....


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

500 fps said:


> I can think of no functional reason for the circular holes in the front part of the riser and the rear part near the dampener other than to remove a little aluminum.
> View attachment 3489122


Top left is to view limb bolt.
Top right is riser mounted quiver.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

loveha said:


> Top left is to view limb bolt.
> Top right is riser mounted quiver.


I see what you mean now looking at my 360, but could that be done with a carbon bow?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

500 fps said:


> I can think of no functional reason for the circular holes in the front part of the riser and the rear part near the dampener other than to remove a little aluminum.
> View attachment 3489122


That riser is one of the most thin I've laid eyes on. Very interesting to see what the whole design is.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

500 fps said:


> I see what you mean now looking at my 360, but could that be done with a carbon bow?


No, I don't believe so. I don't pay much attention to carbon bows, so I could be wrong.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

loveha said:


> Top left is to view limb bolt.
> Top right is riser mounted quiver.


Also believe they use them during cutting/dipping riser


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

500 fps said:


> I see what you mean now looking at my 360, but could that be done with a carbon bow?


If you're thinking this is a carbon bow, it's not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

I think people will approve of the grip, big improvement from the RPM, imho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

The holes you guys are talking about are probably used to fixture the riser for machining.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

That bow is not carbon imo


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Giger said:


> If you're thinking this is a carbon bow, it's not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the opposite. I think it may be a higher grade aluminum but with those holes I didn't think that could be done with injection molded carbon. They look machined.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giger said:


> I think people will approve of the grip, big improvement from the RPM, imho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it more like the Insanitys grip?

While we're at it (getting hints), is the ATA longer or shorter?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Desertcj said:


> The holes you guys are talking about are probably used to fixture the riser for machining.


This^.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

loveha said:


> Top left is to view limb bolt.
> Top right is riser mounted quiver.


And this^.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Its made from vibrainium lol! Its got that I beam looking riser like the 360 , but more slender...


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> How many times you call about flakey limbs on your bows? I have 10 times on 10 different bows and got know where with bowtech themselves and dealer tried multiple times with no luck. Plus bowtech doesn't like to deal with customers they want and tell ppl to use dealer. Which they told me many times so I scratch my head when they talk to you directly and help you out all the time. Sure didn't work for me you must be special and not just Joe blow guy. I figured after I've bought over 20 new bowtechs in 11 years they would like me like you.


I can't answer you and am not calling you a liar. Just please don't insinuate that I'm one.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

And back to the topic of this thread......I think the flag ship will be a 360+, 32 ata, power disc bow with a thinner riser using a higher grade of aluminum...7075 or 82X.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

^agree

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was told by someone that the bow is called the BT-X so I would think the riser will now be 82X.


----------



## ddrape (Aug 24, 2009)

It's gonna be a sweet drawing and shooting, true 350 fps ibo bow


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to shoot this bow when it arrives to the shop, but I don't see my Prodigy going anywhere. I love that bow. Especially with me and the fiancé trying to buy a house and I'm going on an elk hunt this year.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

One more day till the ATA show.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

About 4 hrs.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm about to pee my pants, I need to know if I'm buying the new Bowtech or an Elite Impulse.. The anticipation is killing me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988 (Apr 21, 2015)

From the looks of this teaser pic on bowtechs website I think that they are going to be coming out with a Eva Shockey Womens Target bow..... Just a guess of course but we will see in a few hours.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't wait!!! Anxiously sitting in my hotel in Louisville KY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

The updates are going to be everywhere here shortly.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Can't wait!!! Anxiously sitting in my hotel in Louisville KY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so wish I was you right now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988 (Apr 21, 2015)

So on bowtechs website the Carbon Knight and Carbon Overdrive have been removed.... So that means a new replacement for the overdrive


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well Ill miss the unveiling but I will check it out tomorrow or Thursday whenever I make it up thetr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

blark1988 said:


> So on bowtechs website the Carbon Knight and Carbon Overdrive have been removed.... So that means a new replacement for the overdrive


I said this last week, turns out it's only on their mobile website, not on their "full" website.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just looked and they are both still on there on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

18 minutes!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smhagger707 (Oct 24, 2013)

blark1988 said:


> From the looks of this teaser pic on bowtechs website I think that they are going to be coming out with a Eva Shockey Womens Target bow..... Just a guess of course but we will see in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome-exactly what I want as a short draw male who primarily shoots indoor league. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to watch all the nee target bows get released and only go down to 26" DL. Eva is my hero for championing the cause of the SD archer, in my opinion. Plus she's hot too, so that doesn't hurt either, LOL.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

dedestroyer350 said:


> i just looked and they are both still on there on my phone
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


_*Full website copy and paste*_


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

So it's 8:13 where are the pics lol!!!


----------



## michbreezy (Dec 4, 2015)

wacker stacker said:


> So it's 8:13 where are the pics lol!!!


^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

wacker stacker said:


> So it's 8:13 where are the pics lol!!!


I keep clicking refresh on their website, and NOTHING!!


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^ just took me to the old site... no update yet


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's 1:15am here in Australia, desperately refreshing and fighting off sleep where are they hahah


----------



## michbreezy (Dec 4, 2015)

Where are they???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Btx 6" 350 fps with 2 cams for dl efficiency, new cam synch tech to synch cams without press


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I just watched a live feed. My hearing sucks, I think they called it the BTX. Maybe VTX, lol. Looked shorter. I missed the specs though I had to step away.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

What's the ATA?!!


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Squirrel said:


> I just watched a live feed. My hearing sucks, I think they called it the BTX. Maybe VTX, lol. Looked shorter. I missed the specs though I had to step away.


Link to live feed??


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

ocho505 said:


> what's the ata?!!


31 ata


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

https://www.bowhunting.com/live/


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Serious! Again with the short bows.... It may shoot great and I can't comment till I shoot it but every bow I own is 32" from them and I just wanted faster longer for once.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

tutone500 said:


> https://www.bowhunting.com/live/


Thank you!


----------



## Maui1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Brace height?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Maui1911 said:


> Brace height?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


6 and 6.25 bh


----------



## Maui1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks....what is the 6.25" version. Is that the long ATA?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

nhns4 said:


>


Sexy!


----------



## StraightShot203 (Apr 28, 2015)

phays1007 said:


> Saw this on Western Extreme. Possibly new bow?


Grab that grip!!!! Dang! 


- Straightshot


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Maui1911 said:


> Thanks....what is the 6.25" version. Is that the long ATA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


One comes with a max draw of 28" which is 6.25 bh the other is 31" with 6" bh


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Invasion/Destroyer shaped cam. There sure is a lot going on with that cam system. I think I'll go buy some stock in Loctite :tongue:


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Whole bow pic please ?


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if the new cam system will be offered on the other bows?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

phays1007 said:


> One comes with a max draw of 28" which is 6.25 bh the other is 31" with 6" bh


backwards


----------



## michbreezy (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michbreezy (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capra (Mar 7, 2010)

I like everything about it however the Cam Synch makes me nervous.

Locktite won't be optional, maybe they have a blind set screw somewhere in there as well......

The thing is you need a draw board to make those kind of adjustments which means you probably have a press sitting right there to twist a cable.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Grip looks interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

350 at 31 ? That means 340 at 30 , what's up with that ? That cam system has a lot going on !


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

That's smoking at 28"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmevox (Oct 9, 2015)

If you search bowtech btx there is a decent youtube video


----------



## Zach75 (Sep 8, 2014)

The "revolutionary" riser weighs just as much as their previous bows


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> backwards


You are right. That's what I get by posting on the mobile


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHoiIZd5GU

BT BTX review


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Zach75 said:


> The "revolutionary" riser weighs just as much as their previous bows


Weighs less than the rpm360.


----------



## The_hunter23 (Jan 25, 2015)

Updated website is finally up.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Not digging the look a ton. I like the RPM/Prodigy/Boss aesthetics a bit more

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> Not digging the look a ton. I like the RPM/Prodigy/Boss aesthetics a bit more
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


different folks different strokes - I actually didn't care for the prodigy look last year but I like the look of the BTX


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Doebuster said:


> 350 at 31 ? That means 340 at 30 , what's up with that ? That cam system has a lot going on !


Agreed. We need a little clarification here.

Is that 350 IBO for the "31 cam" at 30 inches or for the "31 cam" at 31 inches???? That's a huge difference


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHoiIZd5GU


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Someone should ask if has the self pressing feature like the old CP bows. Looks like there is a sight window for it.


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like a win for people 28" DL and under.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

ppkaprince98 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHoiIZd5GU
> 
> BT BTX review


lol you beat me


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

Now I won't feel so left out on speed with a 28inch draw. Definitely interested to see how the BTX compares to my prodigy


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like a nice bow and definitely one I would like to try out. However, it looks like their advertising (on videos, etc.) is a little deceiving. The keep saying it is a 350 fps bow, but that is at 31" DL. So in reality, it is more like 340. Still good, but deceiving.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Guess I was typing about the IBO while others already posted it.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there going to be a new carbon bow this year?


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

IBO speed is at 30" of draw.
Do the Math, if they are getting 330ish with 28" then they will easily get 350 at 30".


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

GTOJoe said:


> IBO speed is at 30" of draw.
> Do the Math, if they are getting 330ish with 28" then they will easily get 350 at 30".


Two different cams, and the longer draw has a 6.25" brace.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

GTOJoe said:


> IBO speed is at 30" of draw.
> Do the Math, if they are getting 330ish with 28" then they will easily get 350 at 30".


Nope, there are two different cams. The short cams are faster than the long cams. A 28" shooter will have a faster bow than a 29" shooter.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

GrooGrux said:


> Is there going to be a new carbon bow this year?


It does not appear so.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

fletched said:


> Nope, there are two different cams. The short cams are faster than the long cams. A 28" shooter will have a faster bow than a 29" shooter.


Yes!!! I'm not the only one who gets it. Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm a 28" DL


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool but not what I'm looking for. CPXL survives another year.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

fletched said:


> It does not appear so.


That's too bad. They should have at least kept the overdrive in the lineup. At least PSE came out with a nice carbon option.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Well, at least the new cams have floppy disc technology.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

GrooGrux said:


> Is there going to be a new carbon bow this year?


Diamond released a new Carbon hunting bow. 3.3lbs. Called the DEPLOY SB


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Diamond released a new Carbon hunting bow. 3.3lbs. Called the DEPLOY SB


I noticed that aint it just a Bt carbon knight.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks pretty close. CK not available now so u may be right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Diamond released a new Carbon hunting bow. 3.3lbs. Called the DEPLOY SB


Yeah, with just binary cams....meh...


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm 28"....time to order.


----------



## Maui1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know definitively what IBO is (@ 30")?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

PREZ said:


> I'm 28"....time to order.


People like you are the ones begging for offers when you sell it after 30 shots. By all means, order up.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm pretty happy being a 28" draw, this may be interesting, although I don't know if it can bump my beloved Experience or Insanity!


----------



## J Hocking (Jan 6, 2010)

There will be a ton of these sold to short draw people. For those of us who don't work for Willy Wonka :thumbs_do


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Maui1911 said:


> Does anyone know definitively what IBO is (@ 30")?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Its 350 IBO 30", at least thats what the Bowtech rep said.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

GTOJoe said:


> Its 350 IBO 30", at least thats what the Bowtech rep said.


Well that's better then. Thanks for the info! Curious what the real world numbers will be.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

deadduck357 said:


> Cool but not what I'm looking for. CPXL survives another year.


 I'm with you, looks like the Exp. will be hunting with me another year


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

joffutt1 said:


> People like you are the ones begging for offers when you sell it after 30 shots. By all means, order up.


And you know his how? Because he wants the bow that's a problem?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> And you know his how? Because he wants the bow that's a problem?


And it's not like 28" draw isn't common enough to sell. Also, it's not like it only will be a 28" draw. It will sell just like anything else on here.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> People like you are the ones begging for offers when you sell it after 30 shots. By all means, order up.


Why are you so bitter...oooohhhhhh, you must a 29"...lighten up Francis. I've shot Bowtechs for years, you don't see mine in the classifieds.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

PAKraig said:


> Well that's better then. Thanks for the info! Curious what the real world numbers will be.


That makes more sense. Otherwise last year's Prodigy would be faster.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

500 fps said:


> That makes more sense. Otherwise last year's Prodigy would be faster.


It clearly states that the bow is 350 feet per second at 31". They would not word it that way if the Ibo was 350


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

huntertroy said:


> It clearly states that the bow is 350 feet per second at 31". They would not word it that way if the Ibo was 350


Typos happen. I'm willing to bet this is the case here and it's meant to read "350 fps with 31" cam." I could be wrong, but I hope not.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

PREZ said:


> Why are you so bitter...oooohhhhhh, you must a 29"...lighten up Francis. I've shot Bowtechs for years, you don't see mine in the classifieds.


Nope. And nope. 


Fancy Bow
Amazing sight
Big arse stabilizer
Sexy arrows


And one awesome Indian behind all of it.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

something that they mentioned was how the draw stop can be adjusted by that little doo hicky thing. i like that. it reminds me of how xpedition cams are. you set the bottom draw stop to your feel and then set the top cam to hit at the same time without having to twist any cables or resync cams or anything. im wondering if this is the same concept. im like 28.75" draw. i bet i could get away with 28" set a little long. otherwise with the bigger cams i just lost 10+ fps.


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think there's any way they would build a flagship bow that wouldn't IBO at 350/30" with a 6" BH.


huntertroy said:


> It clearly states that the bow is 350 feet per second at 31". They would not word it that way if the Ibo was 350


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Wood said:


> I don't think there's any way they would build a flagship bow that wouldn't IBO at 350/30" with a 6" BH.


Why?


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

chaded said:


> Why?


First word describing it on their web site is SPEED.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Wood said:


> I don't think there's any way they would build a flagship bow that wouldn't IBO at 350/30" with a 6" BH.


6.25


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Wood said:


> First word describing it on their web site is SPEED.


Says right on their website it is 350 fps at 31". If it was 350 at 30" they would either say that or rate it higher at 31" I would think..


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

We'll all know before too long.


----------



## sonikk440 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wood said:


> First word describing it on their web site is SPEED.


I think what the Bowtech folks were trying to say is that a 28" DL with a BTX 28 cam will produce greater speeds (~15 fps) than a 28" DL with the BTX 31 cam. At least thats how I interpreted it.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

At 28 that is some great fps.I wish they would done this with the Boss platform


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I can’t get their website to work.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

sonikk440 said:


> I think what the Bowtech folks were trying to say is that a 28" DL with a BTX 28 cam will produce greater speeds (~15 fps) than a 28" DL with the BTX 31 cam. At least thats how I interpreted it.


i think he's right, 350fps @31"
that sucks. if your a 28" or shorter than its a good bow. over 28" and its not really fast at all. more like a 340ish ibo bow. prodigy and experience would be faster.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Many, many archers shoot 28 or less so this is a great thing. Long draw people always have good speed so this is a nice change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll still shoot a bowtech, but it won't be that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I simply do not understand the 350 at 31"...Why in the world would they build a slower bow with less brace than the Prodigy... The twisty sync thing-a-bob is cool but a in no way shape or form a selling point for the average Camo Joe...JMHO but this offering is completely uninspiring...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

huntertroy said:


> It clearly states that the bow is 350 feet per second at 31". They would not word it that way if the Ibo was 350


Yeah I can read too. I can also read where a BowTech rep told someone the bow has an IBO of 350 and I can listen to the youtube video where a BowTech exec. states it is a 350 fps IBO bow.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone is excited about 333 at 28". If you pick up any 350 ibo bow it's 330 at 28". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I don't understand why everyone is excited about 333 at 28". If you pick up any 350 ibo bow it's 330 at 28".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is that generally speaking it isn't 330 since cams tend to lose efficiency at shorter draw lengths unless you use different cams (not just modules) at different draw lengths. Bowtech is now doing what some others have by using cams optimized at different draw lengths.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Widgeon said:


> The problem is that generally speaking it isn't 330 since cams tend to lose efficiency at shorter draw lengths unless you use different cams (not just modules) at different draw lengths. Bowtech is now doing what some others have by using cams optimized at different draw lengths.


While that's true I don't view this as a break through by any means. It also depends on the bow and cam design on how much it really loses. I've seen plenty of bows use mods and still make ibo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

To me looks like a mix of the experience(best BT for me so far) and a 360- taking the best from both and mixing. 

I will decide after i shoot one. But im deffo interested. i think it looks great. and specs look even better as im a 28" shooter.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

500 fps said:


> Yeah I can read too. I can also read where a BowTech rep told someone the bow has an IBO of 350 and I can listen to the youtube video where a BowTech exec. states it is a 350 fps IBO bow.


Sweet, hope im wrong. Please post the link to video, cant seem to find any using the term Ibo


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> While that's true I don't view this as a break through by any means. It also depends on the bow and cam design on how much it really loses. I've seen plenty of bows use mods and still make ibo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, it's nothing amazing, but it is a good marketing move to appeal to those with shorter draw lengths.


----------



## LPSchneider (Nov 12, 2015)

Found this on their FB just now


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

huntertroy said:


> Sweet, hope im wrong. Please post the link to video, cant seem to find any using the term Ibo


It will take me a while to find the link but in the meantime you should be able to check the Web site. I think they have it fixed now.

It didn't take me as long as I thought:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHoiIZd5GU


----------



## Wldcat10 (Mar 6, 2014)

LPSchneider said:


> Found this on their FB just now


That looks sweeet!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great, just disappointed they didn't come out with a BT-XL also. Well I guess the CPXL will be getting a new set of threads this year.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

From FB. The grip looks GREAT! Appears to look similar to the Insanity grips.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

what camo is that^


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone know what the BT stands for? Binary tuning? Binary timing? Bow Tech?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't believe they released a bow called the BTX but no BTXL!
Most every other manufacturer offers something in the 33-35" range


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I can't believe they released a bow called the BTX but no BTXL!
> Most every other manufacturer offers something in the 33-35" range


Agreed but they do still have the BOSS. 

Would have loved to see a 34" ATA, 6.5" BH, 340-345 IBO BT-XL.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Is there zero chance they'll
release anything else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowman69 said:


> Is there zero chance they'll
> release anything else...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was really hoping they'd drop a BT-XL later today but doesn't seem they did. Maybe tomorrow or Thursday hopefully.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Agreed but they do still have the BOSS.
> 
> Would have loved to see a 34" ATA, 6.5" BH, 340-345 IBO BT-XL.


Boss just didn't do anything for me.
Slower , heavier than my cpxl.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> Boss just didn't do anything for me.
> Slower , heavier than my cpxl.


100% agreed.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Big let down.


----------



## atv69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweet looking bow but I'm happy with my Halon 6. I was going to hold off but but couldn't the Halon will be the bow of the year imo.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm only let down cause they didn't have a XL model! Yeah I didn't like the boss at all at 31.5" draw the cpxl was heck of alot better imo


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something, How is this better than the Invasion?
342 IBO
3.8 lb
7" Brace Height

I have two Invasions, looks like there is no reason to change.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

stillern said:


> Big let down.


In what regard? Not being a smart tail but as a member of their pro staff I can give feedback that I know they will hear that may otherwise might not make it back to the higher ups.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

500 fps said:


> In what regard? Not being a smart tail but as a member of their pro staff I can give feedback that I know they will hear that may otherwise might not make it back to the higher ups.


No BT-XL.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> No BT-XL.


Bingo.
I will be buying another brand


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> No BT-XL.


Agreed 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

500 fps said:


> In what regard? Not being a smart tail but as a member of their pro staff I can give feedback that I know they will hear that may otherwise might not make it back to the higher ups.


Bowtech Black Knight Dually was my first "flagship" bow in 2002. Shot BT through 2007. Just about every model you guys made. There seemed to be a direction under KS design. Fast bows that were easy to tune and steady because of their "long" ATA. Every year brought forth a throng of new offerings with great bows like the Black Knight hanging on for years in the lineup. The last BT I owned was the Allegiance. You guys dumped the Ally and the Binary/limb stop line thereafter. I haven't even considered a BT offering since. I check the new lineup every year out of nostalgia. I liked your rotating mods, my boy shoots the Infinite Edge...best youth bow on the market. BT was THE cutting edge manufacturer when I started shooting. You were also relatively new. Like Elite, whose bows I have shot from 2009 on. Once upon a time you offered variations on a new platform...but there was a theme to the line. It was precise. I can't see the vision...unless it's just really short ATA bows. I say this as a guy who shot BT when you had a 29" ATA offering in the mini mite if memory serves. You also had offerings over 37" and more that year.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

500 fps said:


> In what regard? Not being a smart tail but as a member of their pro staff I can give feedback that I know they will hear that may otherwise might not make it back to the higher ups.


Oh nice, tell them to chill out with the 31" ata bows and make some 34s.. They haven't done that since like '09-'10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It will get passed along. As far as tunability, I have never shot a cam system as easy to tune as the Overdrive Binary system.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Oh nice, tell them to chill out with the 31" ata bows and make some 34s.. They haven't done that since like '09-'10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Need a 34" ATA, 6.5" BH, 340-345 IBO BT-XL.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Will keep the insanity going


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

What do you long ata guys like about long bows? To me it is just a lot of extra to do what a shorter lighter bow will do.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> What do you long ata guys like about long bows? To me it is just a lot of extra to do what a shorter lighter bow will do.


For me it's the string angle and more stable.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

It's funny, a few years ago people where whining cause there weren't enough short AtoA options, now it's the flip opposite.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> For me it's the string angle and more stable.


For me anything much over 32" seems to get in the way when in a treestand and I am 6'3". At the time I had my cpxl I was shooting at 31" and I have since dropped to 29.5" and I would love to try the cpxl again at that dl.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Not impressed. I've come to expect more out of Bowtech and this is a letdown for sure.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not sure what people are wanting? Every year the bows get better and better and each year I would imagine it gets harder to improve so they add tweaks like powershift and this adjustable stop. I think using 2 cams is a great idea to make a great bow and cam system even more efficient. It gives the short draw guys anothet OD Binary option. I am not sure how the Prodigy and Experience could be beat and you guys rave about the Cpxl. What do you want?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The Experience is such a good bow they basically tweaked the cams and called it a Prodigy then called it the Legend. Are you guys wanting bows that shoot themselves???


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's all about specs.. A 34" ata 6.5" bh 340-345ibo would make a whole lot of people happy.... And I'm only 5'8" and a 27.5" dl and I like a 34/35" ata bc for me it holds on target a lot better than a 30/31" bow.. And I'm not the only one who feels that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

The experience is an excellent bow but there's TOO MANY 31 and 32" ata bows.. The extra gizmos are cool but diff specs are what people want.. Seems like they keep making the same bow with different gadgets on it year to year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


Same story every year and most of the time the bow is a big hit.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> I am not sure what people are wanting? Every year the bows get better and better and each year I would imagine it gets harder to improve so they add tweaks like powershift and this adjustable stop. I think using 2 cams is a great idea to make a great bow and cam system even more efficient. It gives the short draw guys anothet OD Binary option. I am not sure how the Prodigy and Experience could be beat and you guys rave about the Cpxl. What do you want?


True. Looks like my sweet CPXL and I aren't going to part. Didn't care for the BOSS.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> It's all about specs.. A 34" ata 6.5" bh 340-345ibo would make a whole lot of people happy.... And I'm only 5'8" and a 27.5" dl and I like a 34/35" ata bc for me it holds on target a lot better than a 30/31" bow.. And I'm not the only one who feels that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'd sell a ton with those specs.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


Nobody is saying it's not a great bow bow or a POS... We are only stating that all other companies are listening that the is a place and shooters waiting for a longer A2A speed bow...I for one have zero interest in anything under 34 even is was butter smooth and shot 400fps... I just don't like the string angle on short bows... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


I don't think anyone necessarily said they "hate it." I think people just know what they like, and for some that's a 34 ATA bow and won't really consider bows in the 30"-31" range.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


Not saying I hate it (haven't got to shoot it), just not the specs I'm looking for. I got to shoot the Prodigy at the beginning of 2015 and bragged to everybody how SWEET it was and would tell anyone it was one of the nicest bows of the year but I didn't buy one because it wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowman69 said:


> Nobody is saying it's not a great bow bow or a POS... We are only stating that all other companies are listening that the is a place and shooters waiting for a longer A2A speed bow...I for one have zero interest in anything under 34 even is was butter smooth and shot 400fps... I just don't like the string angle on short bows...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.



KMiha said:


> I don't think anyone necessarily said they "hate it." I think people just know what they like, and for some that's a 34 ATA bow and won't really consider bows in the 30"-31" range.


Yep.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Not crazy about the specs at all, but still can't wait to shoot it


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


Damn, chill dude, nobody said they hated it or that it was a pos.. I'm pretty sure it probably an awesome bow... A lot of us have been doing this long enough to know what we like, and don't necessarily need to shoot it to know if it's what we want or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Can't stand the lack of continuity with bowtech. They have no identity in design other than the cam.


Well Hoyt has ugly patented so they can't do that every year like Hoyt.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like i'll be keeping my prodigy


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

I do wanna mess with this new Micro Sync Dial though. Looks more intriguing than the Power-Shift.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Daniel75 said:


> I find it funny there's a lot of people naysaying and not a swinging Johnson on here has shot the SOB yet, so how do you even know if you hate it yet?


The BT-X is on their website but I haven't seen the SOB yet. Must be a new model.


----------



## ywjvwj (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, I'll like a 28" or 29" ATA BTX! Do they make custom bows?


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> Well Hoyt has ugly patented so they can't do that every year like Hoyt.


Now that is funny lol


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think some of y'all would buy a turd with string wrapped on both ends if the bow company told you it had large brace height and over 340 IBO.


----------



## AlphaRomeo21 (Jan 1, 2015)

disappointing. all it is, is an RPM 360. And Diamond, really? What a joke, why not just buy the Carbon Icon...


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I agree with the majority. I'd like to see a bow around 33" or 34" with a 6" brace and 350 ibo. I can't wait to shoot the BT-X, but like I stated earlier in this thread, I'll be keeping my Prodigy. Unless there is a BT-XL with the specs I mentioned.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have three Bowtechs, with the last one being the Experience. This is the first time I didn't think twice by saying, I'll see what they put out next year. I think this was a let down.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I just don't understand why more manufacturers aren't like Hoyt and release multiple options each year? They have a 30", 34", and a Turbo which is 33".


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Got to shoot it today at the factory. I loved the large cam at 28.5" & 64#. Hated the small cam at 28" & 60#, both on 2 settings (1&3) of the power disc. The end of draw dump on the small one was reminiscent of the Insanity at 30", 60% smooth, 20% stack, 10% stack quickly, 1% BLAM into the 9% valley. Conversely, the large cam was great at my draw length and up to 29.5", very nice and smooth. The way they have the limbs setup, it holds extremely well, like a much longer ATA bow. They say the small cam bow is 14fps faster at 28", but at about 29.5ish" they're even, arrow weight and poundage being equal. That being said, the large cam one seemed faster on the target range at 28.5". IMO if you're at 28", buy the large cam bow, or only shoot the small cam version on 2 or 3, preferably 3 if you don't like a huge/violent dump into the valley.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

LPSchneider said:


> Found this on their FB just now


New overdrive Big Head cams? They are literally as big as his head lol. I can see the appeal to the T Rex shooters with the 28 model, but they disappointed a lot of the rest of their fan base. Nothing in a CPX carbon, nothing new for long ATA and long draw shooters. Maybe next year.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really like the option to mount the sight at different heights.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

tack09 said:


> Really like the option to mount the sight at different heights.


Elite has been doing that for a couple years. It is nice.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

The BTX 28 is exactly what I was looking for being I'm a 28" dl.The only option I would like to see would be a 65 lb limb option.....other than that, this bow is perfect for me.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Micro sync is pretty good and innovative technology. Speaking with a Bowtech rep at the show it is adjustable via 1/32" per click. That will allow for some fine tuning! They also have dual mounts for sights mounting on the risers for more adjustability. Also was mentioned Bowtech recently has brought in and invested in a lot of R&D and testing in limb making process. Their failure rate in general was very low percentage (not going to disclose the number) but with their recent investment on independent engineers they have identified processes to change to greatly improve the limb creation process for greater stability and that will decrease their failure rates. I was super excited to hear that. I shot the BT-X it is very nice, super quiet bow. I do only shoot 7" BH bows so I'll keep the prodigy, but it is a great bow. Short draw archers are going to get a huge performance boost with their short dl cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Elite has been doing that for a couple years. It is nice.


every Browning and PSE I have had. had that option


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

So what's the verdict? Is it [email protected]" or [email protected]"? I've heard both ways.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> Elite has been doing that for a couple years. It is nice.


Bowtech did it with the Patriot in 2004.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

iceman14 said:


> So what's the verdict? Is it [email protected]" or [email protected]"? I've heard both ways.


350 @ 30" definitely.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> I am not sure what people are wanting? Every year the bows get better and better and each year I would imagine it gets harder to improve so they add tweaks like powershift and this adjustable stop. I think using 2 cams is a great idea to make a great bow and cam system even more efficient. It gives the short draw guys anothet OD Binary option. I am not sure how the Prodigy and Experience could be beat and you guys rave about the Cpxl. What do you want?





highwaynorth said:


> Well Hoyt has ugly patented so they can't do that every year like Hoyt.





Jaliv92 said:


> I think some of y'all would buy a turd with string wrapped on both ends if the bow company told you it had large brace height and over 340 IBO.





Giger said:


> It's funny, a few years ago people where whining cause there weren't enough short AtoA options, now it's the flip opposite.


^^^^ These are my favorite posts so far, HAHAHAHA!!!^^^^

I doubt I will buying a BTX only because I love my Experience, but once I shoot it I will find out. :shade:


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

500 fps said:


> 350 @ 30" definitely.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

To me it actually reminds me a little in looks to the invasion, which was my favorite bow. As long as it is not top heavy I think it may be the perfect bow for me.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Cams look pretty tall at full draw which will improve string angle like the smaller cammed longer bow you guys talk about.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Yuuy


Whitey375 said:


> Got to shoot it today at the factory. I loved the large cam at 28.5" & 64#. Hated the small cam at 28" & 60#, both on 2 settings (1&3) of the power disc. The end of draw dump on the small one was reminiscent of the Insanity at 30", 60% smooth, 20% stack, 10% stack quickly, 1% BLAM into the 9% valley. Conversely, the large cam was great at my draw length and up to 29.5", very nice and smooth. The way they have the limbs setup, it holds extremely well, like a much longer ATA bow. They say the small cam bow is 14fps faster at 28", but at about 29.5ish" they're even, arrow weight and poundage being equal. That being said, the large cam one seemed faster on the target range at 28.5". IMO if you're at 28", buy the large cam bow, or only shoot the small cam version on 2 or 3, preferably 3 if you don't like a huge/violent dump into the valley.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Did u shoot it at 30 ? If u did how bad was the hump ? My rpm humped and dumped hard at 30 . Thanks for the review , has anybody else shot the bow ?


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> Yuuy
> 
> Did u shoot it at 30 ? If u did how bad was the hump ? My rpm humped and dumped hard at 30 . Thanks for the review , has anybody else shot the bow ?


I did not, but I watched a guy do it, the dump didn't seem to be there .

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank u , sounds great . I was hoping the new bow would go to 31 , my experience was a lot better draw at 30 than my rpm .


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

nwmn said:


> To me it actually reminds me a little in looks to the invasion, which was my favorite bow. As long as it is not top heavy I think it may be the perfect bow for me.


In the one video it showed the bow sitting perfectly upright while being held with a light two finger grip. So it doesn't appear
to be nose heavy.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

I asked on facebook yesterday if the bow was rated at the industry standard 30/70. a guy replied to my question and said that he called bowtech and they said it is in fact rated at the industry standard 30/70. I would assume that the 31" draw would hit close to 360, imo.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wish I was at the ATA show because I'd be hounding them about WHERE'S THE BT-XL.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

People who were expecting more are forgetting they had an unusually large release last year. A year that refreshed everything except the speed bow. I'm surprised they went ahead and made the improvements to the Fanatic the following year.
I for one, think they had a decent release. Nothing I'm interested in, but still decent.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Whitey375 said:


> Got to shoot it today at the factory. I loved the large cam at 28.5" & 64#. Hated the small cam at 28" & 60#, both on 2 settings (1&3) of the power disc. The end of draw dump on the small one was reminiscent of the Insanity at 30", 60% smooth, 20% stack, 10% stack quickly, 1% BLAM into the 9% valley. Conversely, the large cam was great at my draw length and up to 29.5", very nice and smooth. The way they have the limbs setup, it holds extremely well, like a much longer ATA bow. They say the small cam bow is 14fps faster at 28", but at about 29.5ish" they're even, arrow weight and poundage being equal. That being said, the large cam one seemed faster on the target range at 28.5". IMO if you're at 28", buy the large cam bow, or only shoot the small cam version on 2 or 3, preferably 3 if you don't like a huge/violent dump into the valley.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Unless I have it confused you said that the 28" is faster than the longer one by 14 fps but at 29.5 they are even. My understanding they are correct then. 15 fps for 1.5" shorter. Maybe I just took what you said wrong. But they would be right about 14 fps difference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

bowtechnow said:


> Unless I have it confused you said that the 28" is faster than the longer one by 14 fps but at 29.5 they are even. My understanding they are correct then. 15 fps for 1.5" shorter. Maybe I just took what you said wrong. But they would be right about 14 fps difference.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I kinda screwed that up, sorry. At the same dl and weight the small cam at 28" is faster than the large cam at 28", and seems to be up to about 29-29.5". I spent about 1.5 hours with them, watching them be shot, etc. They don't have a chronograph on the range, so it's all conjecture and feeling honestly. Hopefully that didn't make the confusion worse, lol.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I can confirm for you guys 100% the bow is 350fps at 30".


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

No problems I'm pretty sure I'm going with the small cams just have to wait and shoot it. I didn't mind my cpx at all so you says it feels like it did then I'm fine with that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rick James said:


> I can confirm for you guys 100% the bow is 350fps at 30".


Are we sure?


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Yep. Heard direct from them direct.



deadduck357 said:


> Are we sure?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Somebody's got there wires crossed on the ibo , dealer said its 350 at 31 which is in there brochures , again makes it 340 at 30 . Why in the world would bowtech put those specs in there brochure if there not right ? Who did u here from direct ?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

They said on video the 28 inch max cam bow was 15 fps faster than the 31 inch max cam at 28 inches , that would be 318 fps on the long draw cam bow at 28 inches + 10 fps at 29 + 10 fps for 30 puts it at 338-340 at 30 , add another 10 for another inch of draw u get 348 -350 at 31 . So they have a 340 ibo bow at a 6 inch brace ! Seems to me they went backwards , hope it draws like butter at those specs ! Wow only bowtech could release a new rig and be confusing about the specs ! Go figure !


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow people!!! It's a 350 IBO BOW. IBO means 30" with a 350 grain arrow.
Bowtech has several bows with longer draws then 30 and they have never listed the speed for lengths over 30", only Elite does that.

At 31" with a 350 grain arrow 70# draw it will be 360fps.


----------



## LuckyRookie (Feb 12, 2013)

I shot the BT-X today at the ATA show. It is in fact 350 IBO (350 grains @30") for the large cam variant. I specifically asked and pressed three different Bowtech reps about this issue and all of them confirmed the above and admitted that the company made a mistake by not making the specifications of the bow more clear. Also, it is a much nicer bow than I was expecting it to be (I was extremely sceptical when I first read the release on Tuesday). The "smooth" (#3) setting is the first bow I have ever drawn at 70# in my life that my first impression was, "that jerk must have given me a 60# model". It is that smooth and easy to draw IMO. Also, the " fast " (#1) setting, although not buttery, is very manageable for the speeds it is producing and is a slight improvement over my Insanity CPX. It is a very good offering by Bowtech, but I do wish they would tone down all the technical wizardry nonsense and just make a dedicated speed bow and a separate comfort bow... Que Sera Sera.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rick James said:


> Yep. Heard direct from them direct.


Thanks.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

LuckyRookie said:


> I shot the BT-X today at the ATA show. It is in fact 350 IBO (350 grains @30") for the large cam variant. I specifically asked and pressed three different Bowtech reps about this issue and all of them confirmed the above and admitted that the company made a mistake by not making the specifications of the bow more clear. Also, it is a much nicer bow than I was expecting it to be (I was extremely sceptical when I first read the release on Tuesday). The "smooth" (#3) setting is the first bow I have ever drawn at 70# in my life that my first impression was, "that jerk must have given me a 60# model". It is that smooth and easy to draw IMO. Also, the " fast " (#1) setting, although not buttery, is very manageable for the speeds it is producing and is a slight improvement over my Insanity CPX. It is a very good offering by Bowtech, but I do wish they would tone down all the technical wizardry nonsense and just make a dedicated speed bow and a separate comfort bow... Que Sera Sera.


Thanks for the input. Did not want to hear it shoots good cause I'll feel more pressed to shoot and get one! 

If you watch a review on the Prodigy for example that Ike did. He specifically had 2 bow's for this situation... One for bigger animals like hogs and elk... Than had one for deer in cold weather, which was lighter draw and easier to shoot.

He said the power disk allows him to have all the bow's in one... This is going to be the case... Not often but working in a shop from time to time its a huge selling point and unless you spend time setting people up and the draw kicking peoples but you really won't see its worth as much.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> They said on video the 28 inch max cam bow was 15 fps faster than the 31 inch max cam at 28 inches , that would be 318 fps on the long draw cam bow at 28 inches + 10 fps at 29 + 10 fps for 30 puts it at 338-340 at 30 , add another 10 for another inch of draw u get 348 -350 at 31 . So they have a 340 ibo bow at a 6 inch brace ! Seems to me they went backwards , hope it draws like butter at those specs ! Wow only bowtech could release a new rig and be confusing about the specs ! Go figure !


Its no different than the Hoyts... With cam families there is going to be draw length's that are out of the maximum efficiency range. That being said there is upsides to both... One is speed and the other is smoothness. Not everyone shooting 28" will want a barn burner but maybe smoothness you can either use power disk or go to the BTX with the longer draw range and make it butter. Hoyt's the same way.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

OCHO505 said:


> Its no different than the Hoyts... With cam families there is going to be draw length's that are out of the maximum efficiency range. That being said there is upsides to both... One is speed and the other is smoothness. Not everyone shooting 28" will want a barn burner but maybe smoothness you can either use power disk or go to the BTX with the longer draw range and make it butter. Hoyt's the same way.


Got that right. My nitrum turbo #2 cam at 28" DL was faster and more harsh, then 28" on a #3 cam. 

I fully expect the same results here.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

That looks longer ATA than their BT-X



LPSchneider said:


> Found this on their FB just now


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> That looks longer ATA than their BT-X


Wish it was but sadly no BT-XL.


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

If I were in the market this seems like a good thing to look at. I'm not the type to buy a new one every year though and this is only the second year for mine.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

luckyrookie said:


> i shot the bt-x today at the ata show. It is in fact 350 ibo (350 grains @30") for the large cam variant. I specifically asked and pressed three different bowtech reps about this issue and all of them confirmed the above and admitted that the company made a mistake by not making the specifications of the bow more clear. Also, it is a much nicer bow than i was expecting it to be (i was extremely sceptical when i first read the release on tuesday). The "smooth" (#3) setting is the first bow i have ever drawn at 70# in my life that my first impression was, "that jerk must have given me a 60# model". It is that smooth and easy to draw imo. Also, the " fast " (#1) setting, although not buttery, is very manageable for the speeds it is producing and is a slight improvement over my insanity cpx. It is a very good offering by bowtech, but i do wish they would tone down all the technical wizardry nonsense and just make a dedicated speed bow and a separate comfort bow... Que sera sera.


^^^
this


----------



## jmevox (Oct 9, 2015)

Now im confused. I'm a 28 or 28.5inch DL, what would the benefit of the smaller cam bow be? If the IBO is truly 350 at 30'' then at 28'' the Btx-31 should be 330fps which is only 3fps slower. 

I'm assuming the BTX-31 at 28/28.5 would draw much smoother than the BTX-28.


----------



## gbillings (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the review luckyrookie. Good to here it's only a slight improvement over my CPX (in your opinion). 
63# 28"DL 410g = 291fps on the chrono. No complaints here!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

jmevox said:


> Now im confused. I'm a 28 or 28.5inch DL, what would the benefit of the smaller cam bow be? If the IBO is truly 350 at 30'' then at 28'' the Btx-31 should be 330fps which is only 3fps slower.
> 
> I'm assuming the BTX-31 at 28/28.5 would draw much smoother than the BTX-28.


Most bows lose efficiency and speed at draws under 30. The smaller cam maximizes efficiency at 28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Most bows lose efficiency and speed at draws under 30. The smaller cam maximizes efficiency at 28
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Melly-Mel is correct here. Before anyone orders the smaller cam, I would suggest you shoot the larger one. The larger cam has a much better draw cycle. They feel like 2 different bows. 

The BTX is a 350 bow, not 340. The literature is somewhat confusing.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Scottie/PA said:


> Melly-Mel is correct here. Before anyone orders the smaller cam, I would suggest you shoot the larger one. The larger cam has a much better draw cycle. They feel like 2 different bows.
> 
> The BTX is a 350 bow, not 340. The literature is somewhat confusing.


Thanks for that confirmation.

Scottie, did they happen to mention anything about a BT-XL in the near future?


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> Thanks for that confirmation.
> 
> Scottie, did they happen to mention anything about a BT-XL in the near future?


I didn't hear anything on that one.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Scottie/PA said:


> I didn't hear anything on that one.


Dam.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> Melly-Mel is correct here. *Before anyone orders the smaller cam, I would suggest you shoot the larger one. The larger cam has a much better draw cycle. They feel like 2 different bows. *
> 
> The BTX is a 350 bow, not 340. The literature is somewhat confusing.


It is a nice option to have if your draw length falls in the cam cross over range. 

There were complaints of the draw being harsh at the 30", now, there will be complaints of the draw being harsh at 28". Can't pleased everyone.


----------



## spray97 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gritty bowmen did a podcast on the btx


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Thanks for that confirmation.
> 
> Scottie, did they happen to mention anything about a BT-XL in the near future?


So did you order a BT-Mag yet??????????????????????


----------



## DomainNE (Feb 19, 2014)

I shot the Reign ant it's was a nice shooting bow


----------

